# CEC value of SMS



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

I seem to remember reading posts where people were wondering what the CEC value of SMS is. Don't know if anyone ever verified it, but with alittle adjustment of my search terms, I found this and this webpage that both state the CEC value of Montmorillonite (SMS is calcined Montmorillonite clay) is 80-100 me/100g (cmol+/Kg), comparable to First Layer Pure Laterite's 2.7 me/100g, Flourite's 1.7 me/100g, Turface Black's 41.1 me/100g and Special Kitty cat litter's 27 me/100g, all who's values were found here.

Not sure if being calcined (heated to a high temperature below the melting or fusing point) effects it's CEC or not.


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

*Soilmaster Select CEC*

The CEC is 19, PH is 6.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Glouglou, how do you know?


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

*From the source...*

I got that on the internet. Its a powerpoint made by Pro-Choice, with this I got lot of interesting infos on Soilmaster.

The only thing I don't have is the complete chemical make-up. I should have that soon by my Soilmaster outlet near my place...

I followup


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

*From the source...*

I got that on the internet. Its a powerpoint made by Pro-Choice, with this I got lot of interesting infos on Soilmaster.

The only thing I don't have is the complete chemical make-up. I should have that soon by my Soilmaster outlet near my place...

I followup


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Awesome info Glouglou, I think I saw that pp file in my search, I'll have to dig it back up. I figured the CEC wouldn't be the same as the untouched clay, but that's still pretty good for a giant 16 dollar bag.

Any clue about Iron content, if any? I haven't been able to find anything more than heresay.


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

*Soilmaster info*

Soilmaster is as they say: a thermally optimized Montmorillonite clay that is baked around 1000 to 1500 F.

This is 2 US Montmorillonite Clay chemical makeup (should be close to Soilmaster)

Texas Montmorillonite 
CHEMICAL COMPOSITION (%): 
SiO2: 70.1
Al2O3: 16.0
TiO2: 0.22
Fe2O3: 0.65
FeO: 0.15
MnO: 0.009
MgO: 3.69
CaO: 1.59
Na2O: 0.27
K2O: 0.078
F:0.084,
P2O5: 0.026
S: 0.04.

Montmorillonite (Wyoming)
CHEMICAL COMPOSITION (%): 
SiO2: 62.9,
Al2O3: 19.6
TiO2: 0.090,
Fe2O3:3.35
FeO: 0.32
MnO: 0.006
MgO: 3.05
CaO: 1.68
Na2O: 1.53
K2O: 0.53
F: 0.111
P2O5: 0.049

I was on the phone today wit my contact for Soilmaster
He is supposed to send me lot of infos and marketing package around their products and I ask for the chemical analysis


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

*CEC Value of SMS*

You all are wonderful and amazing! Wow! Great Stuff!!

That link was the best! I did not get to read ALL of it, but I did really appreciate what I did have time to read.

Thank you again.

Jim

By the way, the PowerPoint Link for SMS with the Manufacturer was very impressive to me. It has been some time since I have seen it, but it was also VERY good.


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

*What about Turface*

I just discover that Turface have a CEC of 29.8 me./100g and a PH of 6.2
compare to Soilmaster only 19

Seem to be a better product????


----------

